# Controller Kelly 24-120V 1200A Programmable High Power OPTO



## reggiewatson (Jan 4, 2009)

Has anyone used this controller yet? I'm looking at controllers to purchase and this one looks good from the specs I've seen.


----------



## reggiewatson (Jan 4, 2009)

Thought I would add the specs I was looking at.

High Voltage Opto Isolated DC Motor Controller

10 Second Boost Rating: 1200A
1 Minute Rating: 1150A
Continuous Rating 480A
Nominal Voltage: 24V-120V
Operating Voltage 18V-136V

*Features*
• Intelligence with powerful microprocessor.
• Synchronous rectification, ultra low drop, fast PWM to achieve very high efficiency.
• Current limit and torque control.
• Low EMC.
• Battery protection: current cut back, shutdown and warning at low battery.
• Thermal enhanced rugged aluminum housing. Push-on connectors.
•Thermal protection: Current cut back on low temperature and high temperature to protect battery and controller.
• No adjustment required.
• High pedal protection: Disable operation if turning key on while throttle applied.
• Full Programmable with RS-232. Software upgradeable . Windows GUI software provided free.

*Optional Features*
•PWMable Reverse Alarm.
•Brake Switch for regeneration.
•Analog Brake Input for continuous variable regeneration.

•Frequency of Operation: 16.6kHz.
•Standby Current: less than 3 mA.
•Supply Current, PWR, 150mA.
•Standard Throttle Input: 0-5K ,5-0K ohms,0-5 Volts,5-0 Volts.
•Analog Brake and Throttle Input: 0-5 Volts.
•Reverse alarm: <150mA.
•Full Power Operating Temperature Range: 0C to 50C (controller case temperature).
•Operating Temperature Range: -30C to 90C, 100C shutdown (controller case temperature).
120V model: the max operating voltage is 136V.
The controller requires separate 8V-30V control supply.
Female plugs of J1 & J2 will be shipped for free.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

There are a few who are using Kelly Controllers and some had trouble on early models and some are just fine. Kelly has been doing a bunch of serious updating on their controllers and also producing high voltage and amp controllers. I plan on getting another Kelly soon. I currently have an early Kelly SepEx that was modified for a specific kind of Shunt DC motor. It works fine but is only for a 72 volt system. It will push a Ghia to 62 mph with stock settings. The controller is highly configurable and I feel a good product. They have excellent customer service and are more than willing to learn and improve their product. Shipping is fast and it's easy to purchase on line. 

Pete : )

http://inertext.homeunix.com/electricvw




reggiewatson said:


> Has anyone used this controller yet? I'm looking at controllers to purchase and this one looks good from the specs I've seen.


----------



## reggiewatson (Jan 4, 2009)

Pete,
Thanks for the information. I checked out your web site and love your Ghia. You are doing a great job.


----------



## howry (Dec 24, 2009)

actually ive been told by one of the guys who worked on the ducati at jozzbikes.co.uk that they have used that controller, with an agni motor...drives fast, accelerates fast...i believe its the same controller


----------

